# FS: T5HO GLO fixture, 15 gal tank, background, mag float $50



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the following items for sale:

*1 - Standard 15 gallon tank (with blue/black background) $15
1 - 24W Hagen GLO T5HO with a Geismann 6000K Midday bulb and adjustable TEK light suspension kit $65
1 - Hagen 100W Heater SOLD

---------------------------------------------------

1 - Eheim 2213 with stock intake/output and Eheim media - MINT CONDITION SOLD
1 - E50 Fluval Electronic Heater SOLD
1 - Ebo Jager 75W Heater SOLD
1 - 12" X 24" Black Pine Stand SOLD
1 - Med. HOB Breeder Box with Air Pump SOLD
1 - API Freshwater Master Test Kit & API GH/KH Test Kit $10 (for both) SOLD
*
Assorted magnets (Mag Float Mini/BNIB Up Aqua Md Algae Remover)

All Items are in excellent working order and condition
PM me if interested
Items for P/U Only (Broadway/Commercial area)


Thanks for looking !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Fuguman (Jun 5, 2010)

PM'd you thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

PM and text sent. It is the same stand I had on my 15 gallon tank. It is in excellent condition and a childproof door.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: Eheim 2213, T5HO GLO fixture, 15 gal tank/black pine stand, heaters, etc*

I added and removed a few more pics.....

Hagen GLO with TEK suspension kit




API Test Kits


Heaters


Algae Scrapers


Medium HOB Marina Breeder Box with Whisper Pump


Eheim 2213 with Stock Input/Output & 15 gal Tank


Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: Eheim 2213, T5HO GLO fixture, 15 gal tank/black pine stand, heaters, etc*

Bumping this up after adding/removing items......


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

75W Ebo Jäger SOLD !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up. Post #1 has an updated availability list.....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluval E50 heater sold !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up......


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Eheim filter is pending P/U this evening !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Eheim is SOLD.

*Take the light, tank, and 100W heater for $75.*

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up.......


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up......


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*FS: T5HO GLO fixture, 15 gal tank, heater, HOB Breeder Box with ...*

Merry Christmas bump. Make me an offer for all items for sale.... Tank, HOB breeder box/pump, heater, T5HO light, and test kits......


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Breeder Box/pump pending P/U !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Breeder Box sold !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up .


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

API Test Kits are SOLD !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up !


----------



## jbeglaw (Aug 2, 2013)

light length?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The light is a 24" 24W T5HO fixture. I'll take $50 for it now.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up. Take the tank/backgroung, GLO fixture/bulb with TEK single point suspension kit, and Mag Float magnet ALL for $50! This is an awesome deal.....

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

All items are pending p/u !


----------

